# hello buddy



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im really hoping this guy wants to be friends in a few weeks.lol.:!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd much rather see him next year than this year....he needs a lot more mass and he'd be one hell of a deer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Say hi to him for me when you meet him Tom


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> I'd much rather see him next year than this year....he needs a lot more mass and he'd be one hell of a deer.


After Tom gets him mounted I'm sure he can post a picture of him "next" year for you.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin buck. Hope ya get a chance to take em.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pj4wd said:


> hope ya get a chance to take em.


me too!!!!!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

id love to meet this guy, but after the one picture hes been camera shy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ufaquaoiler said:


> id love to meet this guy, but after the one picture hes been camera shy


oh yea, he'd be nice to meet too:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Show that deer your love. Touch his heart (with an arrow).


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking deer. I have a question regarding you camera. I purchased 2 new WildGame Innovation cameras and put them out 2 weeks ago and put brand new batteries in them. On one camera I got 2 pictures - ALL black (thought it was a flash problem), went to the second camera and had 6 pictures - All but 1 pictures was ALL black again. And the one picture that came out somehow had the deer already up in front of the camera with the head down, so I didn't get a good look at his rack. Did you have similar issues with your WildGame Innovation camera? Is there a setting I may have missed?

I'm attaching the only picture I got so far from these new cameras.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a guy at work got this same camera a week before i did, he had it out for a few days, knows the deer were there because they were eating the corn he put out and crapped all over. he didnt have a single picture. they took it home and reset everything and its worked find. not sure why he took it home to reset, because you can do it right on the tree. 

i put mine out and i too know there were deer in the area because they hit a brand new feed block and i saw tracks in the dirt i dug up before i put the block out. but no pictures. i went thru the program again and reset it to factory settings. 30sec/photo mode. last time out i had 18 photos, turkey, deer and *****. try reseting everything to factory again. i think if you pull out the batts, it resets as default to factory.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think we changed any settings other than just setting the time and date. However, I'm going to head out tomorrow with new batteries and reset it and give it a try. I know there are some nice bucks on this property I hunt and it's frustrating putting up new camera's expecting to get a good look at the deer and get pretty much nothing but black pictures.

Thanks again for the tip. Good luck this year.


----------

